# Isle Colon pumilio pics



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

These guys are not the easiest to get pictures of, but I wanted to share anyway.

Click on pics to make them a little bigger.

Proven Male. I love the hint of blue on his back.

























Probable Female paired with above male.









Proven Male









Hopefully a female for the above male. Male or female a pretty frog.


----------



## us13fox (Jan 12, 2013)

Those are some sexy frogs I will have to say, I think they could make some mighty fine looking frogs!


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice frogs Phil - 'Colons' are one of my favorite looking pumilio.

How big do they get?


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Bunsincunsin said:


> Nice frogs Phil - 'Colons' are one of my favorite looking pumilio.
> 
> How big do they get?


They get about Basti size (20-21 mm). These are not quite full adult size although the males are big enough to be calling.

Here are a couple more pics of my hopeful female that I just took as she was in the front looking for food.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Absolutely fantastic. I love the intense green on yellow legs. I really, really want colons to be my first pumilio


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Colon are on top of my wishlist!


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

WOW!! those are stunning!!! And so is that moss!


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

I have never seen those before.

They are very cool Frogs.

How much were they?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Stunning frogs...One of my favorite pums. 

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## limike (Dec 29, 2012)

.......Now those are some beautiful pumilios


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

that Frog Guy said:


> I have never seen those before.
> 
> They are very cool Frogs.
> 
> How much were they?


Well it depends on how old they are, whether or not they are sexed or paired and who you get them from. All that aside, they tend to be one of the higher priced pumilio. From what I understand, the locals on Isle of Colon don't take kindly to people collecting their frogs, so "farm raised" ones don't come in very often and when they do they are in small numbers. 

These are from two different breeders, but all 4 are Thomas Villegas line colons, so are likely 2 or more generations away from the wild.

If you want exact numbers, search for colons in the frog classified section.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey Phil

Does all over yours have that yellow/orange legs? Any idea on the locale of yours besides being just Colon?

I have a pair that came from all orange legs but one has orange legs and the other gray except for one of his front legs which is orange...


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments guys. 

I waited for quite a while without seeing many being offered. Then things sort of fell into place and all of a sudden I had two opportunities and didn't have the will power to pass on the second one.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Azurel said:


> Hey Phil
> 
> Does all over yours have that yellow/orange legs? Any idea on the locale of yours besides being just Colon?
> 
> I have a pair that came from all orange legs but one has orange legs and the other gray except for one of his front legs which is orange...


I think the Villegas (Pumilio.com) line may pre-date locale information. However, in both cases, when I chose my frogs I was able to choose from several frogs. In both cases some of the frogs had partially or completely gray legs. I just chose ones that happened to have yellow/orange legs.

FWIW, I just received a copy of the Pumilio Morph Guide and all the colon locales pictured except one, seem to have a mixture of orange/yellow and gray legs. The one locale that didn't have any gray legged individuals pictured was the Drago locale which seemed to have a very distinctive shade of burnt orange on the legs. I don't know if that is true of every frog in that locale or just the ones that the author pictured.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

phender said:


> I think the Villegas (Pumilio.com) line may pre-date locale information. However, in both cases, when I chose my frogs I was able to choose from several frogs. In both cases some of the frogs had partially or completely gray legs. I just chose ones that happened to have yellow/orange legs.
> 
> FWIW, I just received a copy of the Pumilio Morph Guide and all the colon locales pictured except one, seem to have a mixture of orange/yellow and gray legs. The one locale that didn't have any gray legged individuals pictured was the Drago locale which seemed to have a very distinctive shade of burnt orange on the legs. I don't know if that is true of every frog in that locale or just the ones that the author pictured.


Based on conversations with people who have been to Colon to observe the populations, the leg color seems variable amongst the different locales. I believe Ray has been to Colon and may be able to elaborate...


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Really nice specimens you have there Phil. Maybe one of the best looking representations of Colon I have seen. Beautiful!


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Good to see you lucked out on those guys Phil. Your photos look great!


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

The red pumilio locales are the ones that catch my eye most often, but I must say that your colon's are stunning! 
Your photo's are excellent as well. Props!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevchandler (Feb 6, 2012)

This pair looks fantastic I'm loving the two tone effect on that male.. He puts mine to shame. Wishing you luck on there breeding success .


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

For whatever it's worth, I have both bocas del drago and isle colon, which look fairly different from each other. I'm at work and don't have much for pictures, but I have this one of my bocas del drago. 









Brad


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

Dendrobati said:


> For whatever it's worth, I have both bocas del drago and isle colon, which look fairly different from each other. I'm at work and don't have much for pictures, but I have this one of my bocas del drago.
> 
> View attachment 36701
> 
> ...


Brad, I defintiely know what you mean about some of these looking different from one another. I have produced 10+ froglets now from two breeding pairs and the variability is incredible, I have one or two with no spots, some with alot of spots and some in between, leg color and body colors seem variable as well. I am working with the Villegas line, which the consesnus is not to mix with the Del Drago's but in reality they could be from the same place. But just to be clear, I am not advocating mixing these two...

Here is a conversation from some people who have been to colon and taken pics...

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/wanted/78934-nominat-male-colon-3.html


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

cbreon said:


> Brad, I defintiely know what you mean about some of these looking different from one another. I have produced 10+ froglets now from two breeding pairs and the variability is incredible, I have one or two with no spots, some with alot of spots and some in between, leg color and body colors seem variable as well. I am working with the Villegas line, which the consesnus is not to mix with the Del Drago's but in reality they could be from the same place. But just to be clear, I am not advocating mixing these two...
> 
> Here is a conversation from some people who have been to colon and taken pics...
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/wanted/78934-nominat-male-colon-3.html


I agree fully. I was only providing the pictures as a point of reference, not trying to suggest one way or the other. There are natural variations that we probably do not fully reproduce with our limited lines in captivity. 


Brad


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

@Phender: You wrote that it's not easy to take a picture of these frogs. Do you think that Colon are shy compared to the other pumilios?


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I have only had these for about a month. They are getting bolder all the time. 
I have a tough time taking good pics of all my pumilio. The enclosures are kind of big and complex. I see them most of the time, but rarely do I have a clear shot.

Here is a pic of one of the 20 gal verts they live in. They like to sit on top of the cork, in between the red broms. Its not hard to see them, but to take a pic, I have to go through the screen and use the power zoom, which doesn't always work that well.









Here is a pic of one of my basti tanks. (The pic is a year old, it has since grown in a lot more) The male is always out, but its not easy to get a pic with so many obstructions.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks a lot. Beautiful vivs! I like the red broms. As I said, Colon are at the top of my list.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Thought I would add to this thread with my first baby. I have found at least 2 so far, but it is difficult to get clear pics.
2 days Ootw. I am guessing the black spots will become smaller as it grows and the color on the legs and body my change a bit.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Very nice Phil, I wonder what happened to those blue Colons someone picked up from Scott Connely about 2 years ago?


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

markpulawski said:


> Very nice Phil, I wonder what happened to those blue Colons someone picked up from Scott Connely about 2 years ago?


Didn't you pick up some "blue" colons about 2 years ago?

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/oophaga/76151-my-1-2-trio-dragos.html


----------



## Jewelvivariums (May 28, 2013)

What lighting are you using? Looks like you'll be getting nice froglets.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Jewelvivariums said:


> What lighting are you using? Looks like you'll be getting nice froglets.


I have 2 - 20 gal verts side by side lit with a 24" 4 bulb HO T5 fixture. If I remember right, it has 2 6500K bulbs, 1 10,000K bulb and a red grow bulb.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Thought maybe I would add a few more pics.

Sorry for the poor quality, but I didn't want to open the front of the viv to take the pics and the glass was a little dirty.

These are my first babies. They are right at 2 months old and about 1/2 adult size.








Same baby








Was able to get two in one shot. There are 3 in all. The one on the left is the same one in the pic in entry #26. It is interesting to see the color change.









This last one I saw yesterday for the first time. Its nice to know the parents will raise babies with older ones in the tank. The flash washed out the green a little. The color is similar to the first babies at this stage. I think I will call this one "Petey". If you know why, you are probably older than me.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Finally got some good ones of 


















Second one


















sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Another....


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Here is one of my babies almost grown up (~7 months). When viewed from the top, his back is a very dark green. Of course this picture doesn't capture that, but I was happy that I got him in focus so well considering he was in the back of the tank, behind a plant. (Click on the pic to make it bigger)


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I just realized that this is the same frog.
At 2 days









At 2 months (the one on the upper left)









7 months









Went from bronze, to olive, to bright green and the legs went from silver w/blue, to gray, to yellow.


----------



## DRMNBIG (Dec 16, 2012)

Great thread! Love the updates. Colon are number one on my wish list.


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

unlike..us, colon' colors get better when they age.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

RobertN said:


> unlike..us, colon' colors get better when they age.


Boy they sure do! I think both of the parent frogs come indirectly from you Robert. One set from Eric M. and the other from John R., then I switched them to form my new pairs, so these may be your great grand frogs.


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hey Phender are you selling any of these guys? If so, how much?


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Somebody just bought every juvie and baby that I have, sorry.


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

Well that sucks. Those were beautiful colons. Got anymore on the way?


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

TonyI25 said:


> Well that sucks. Those were beautiful colons. Got anymore on the way?


This is a topic for PM.


----------

